# Sellers That Treat Canadians Like Dirt !



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Canadians are getting a raw deal from online sellers in the U.S. . I'll give 2 examples see if you agree: Tubtrack aka Slot Car Central; 3 pc F1 Drivers Heads: $ 4.93 can. , Shipping: $41.08 can. he's one of the worst on ebay. The reason for charging so much to Canadians ? Packages go missing. I have received well over 500 pkgs. from the U.S. that were shipped by First Class Mail International ( which is now trackable ) costing $ 10 U.S. or less; and NONE HAVE EVER GONE MISSING ! Example # 2: Road Race Replicas: Drivers Names Decal: $ 1.00 U.S. , Shipping: $ 35 U.S. . Ebay themselves trying to push sellers to use their GLOBAL shipping program; using some private shipper costing approx. $ 20 U.S. + they collect the duty when you purchase. Problem: most shipments pass through customs without ANY charges ! Further, there is no duty on slot cars; the charges are the 5% GST TAX + a phony $ 10.00 collection fee from the P.O. for collecting the GST TAX ! The Canadian dollar is worth approx. 90 cents U.S. . We've got enough problems as it is living in a country that's nothing more than a cheap copy of the United States; with a dollar on par with the peso. We shouldn't deal with these lousy sellers that treat us like dirt !!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

say what?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think some sellers put the charges at ridiculous prices because they don't want to ship out of the US. It's too much running around.

Or maybe its just you Hosers, eh.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

You're absolutely right about that sethndaddy; and yes, we are a bunch of " hosers " LOL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I think some sellers put the charges at ridiculous prices because they don't want to ship out of the US. It's too much running around.
> 
> Or maybe its just you Hosers, eh.


actually, last time I shipped 2 Canada, it had a bunch of paperwork....
(I AWAYS ship "Insured" 4 obvious reasons, protect ME & U :thumbsup

find someone trustworthy (& willing) on the U.S. side to get it shipped 2 them..
& reship 2 U... best to have several things accumulate & ship as 1...

@ least U'll get real-cost shipping... :freak:

best scenario, to have someone on this side close 2 U'r side do it 4 U..
then, just drop by when they have enough stuff 4 U & pickup....
declare as "Garage-Sale" items.....

Bubba (the devious) 123 :thumbsup:

PS; my Father & grandparents (his mom/dad) were French-Canadians... "Take Off !!... Hosers...2 da' Great White North...It's a BEAUTY-WAY 2 GO !!! ....) ;-)

Oh, & be PROUD 2B Canadian !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Why do you need insurance; doesn't Paypal cover loss or damage of shipments ? I have never had any lost or damaged items. But even the loss or damage excuse doesn't hold up; don't items shipped within the U.S. get lost or damaged as well ? Yet these same sellers offer FREE or VERY CHEAP shipping without insurance for American buyers. Sethndaddy is right; they just don't want to bother with shipping to Canada. This is of course their own decision to not ship to Canada; I just hate the dishonesty of phony excuses they use to ship to us using the most expensive way possible. Just advertise DO NOT SHIP TO CANADA ! Also, ebay should keep sellers who won't ship to Canada off the ebay.ca site; I see these guys on there all the time. I HATE Canada, it's FREEZING here most of the time; the only month it hasn't snowed here is July ! Most of the people are either drug addicts or alcoholics or brain dead. I'd leave it in a heartbeat; except for some reason there's no call for older security guards in any suitable countries.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Paypal covers the loss to the buyer, but they do so by taking the money from the seller, sometimes with no warning what so ever. Insurance covers the seller's loss, should the parcel get lost or damaged in transit. That's an issue too, because it can take up to 3 months for the PO to pay on the insurance claim.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

far more education is required about the whole issue than I can provide.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry about that, I thought PayPal covered the loss or damage through the high fees Ebay already charges sellers. And that sellers passed those fees onto the buyers.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Logically the Post Office should not require any insurance anyway. It's the P.O. that loses or damages the packages to begin with. They are responsible and should be held accountable. Also, why do sellers not require Americans to pay insurance; oh yeah, I forgot packages delivered in the U.S. are never lost or damaged. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

people will try to rip off everyone.

I recently help someone in south america deal with mattlel.
they wanted a lot to send there, so he sent them to me and i sent them a lot cheaper to him.

even usa to usa, people try to make a living off of shipping costs


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

alpink said:


> far more education is required about the whole issue than I can provide.


Please, allow me to try Al. :thumbsup:



A/GS said:


> Canadians are getting a raw deal from online sellers in the U.S.... etc, etc, etc


Havin' a bad day hu? That's ok, happens to us all. A/GS, like you I live outside of the US, in Australia. For a long time I was frustrated about the shipping prices from the eBay store you mention and the SCC on-line shop. Relatively recently I posted about my frustration elsewhere and before I knew it the owner of SCC, Bob, left a reply in the thread....

It's not my right to quote Bob here but in very sincere and thorough detail, he outlined the reasons for his decisions regarding shipping methods for eBay sales - which ultimately dictate shipping cost. Having read his reply I now completely understand his decisions.

More importantly....

He further explained that through the SCC website store he's more than willing to ship in any way requested for international orders. He made it clear that all anyone need do is contact him and it would be sorted out. Sounded good to me so I knocked up a basket of parts, hit the checkout & chose my reasonably priced shipping method. In less than a day I had email confirmation that the order was ready to be shipped. A week later I had my parts in perfect condition having been well packaged for the long trip.

So, whatcha waitin' for? Put the dark days behind you and either hit the SCC store or contact Bob with an enquiry. I hope you are able to return here and say "it's all good, I was well looked after".

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's cool that Bob Malta does that. After all the time I have been involved with slots I never found that out. Thanks Michael! My assumption is as I said. Through Ebay, the buyer has all the power. The seller is basically powerless against items getting lost, mishandled, or outright stolen. Ebay will, with no warning take funds from the seller, even over a month after the fact. 

Here's a good example. I had some Hard Rock Cafe pins listed up on Ebay. A buyer bought 3 pins, totaling 75.00 + shipping. They were delivered (and tracking showed they were) 3 days after I shipped them. 43 days later, I had 80.00 ripped out of my Paypal account (putting me minus 70.00 in the negatives). The buyer never put a claim in through Ebay. She put the claim in through her credit card company who did a charge back through Paypal. It took nearly 2 months for Ebay's "seller protection" to refund part of the money. The credit card co charged 25.00 to investigate, and I had to pay for it. I'm still waiting 90 days later to see if it will be refunded.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

That's a real nice story you told about good ole' BOB at Slot Car Central Mike; and I enjoyed it too. The fact is I contacted BOB in the past; asked him very nicely if he could ship his items to me using First Class Mail International. He told me NO in no uncertain terms; you see pkgs. sent out of the U.S. are getting lost all the time. That's why he has to use his $ 50 + B.S. shipping plan. As anyone knows, packages shipped in the U.S. are NEVER lost or damaged; and Americans are all honest and can be trusted unlike those criminal types outside the U.S. ! Everything I said is valid and still holds true; most U.S. sellers ( not all ) are simply too bloody lazy to go to the bother of shipping to a country next to them. Considering the state of the U.S. economy you would think they'd welcome the business ! How this guy remains in business with his attitude is beyond rational understanding. As for Road Race Replicas, they're a mere shell of what they were before; and with their rotten attitude it's justly deserved. Companies like these go under every day; and rightfully so ! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I had the opportunity and honor to visit Bob Malta at his store and warehouse a little over a year ago. I asked him straight up why such high prices and high shipping prices. he was totally honest and not insulted.
it boils down to protecting himself from PayPal claims when buyer gets item and gets refund, through PayPal, which Bob has to pay.
he told me the same things he told Michael, that I should shop directly on his site rather than eBay. I have bought thousands of 4 gear parts from him on eBay before I met him and always found multiple purchases to be combined for shipping purposes.
he also ALWAYS includes bonuses on the largest to smallest order/purchase.

now as to why his prices always seem too high ?????
well, like my Mom explained why some certain nightclubs and restaurants have really high prices for the same things you can get at corner bar or diner.
simply put, it is to keep the riff-raff out.
people are willing to pay more for their drinks, food and entertainment if they can keep from being bothered by obnoxious folk.
now, understand, that is NOT exactly what Bob said. but it boils down to those who are willing to pay a little more for merchandise and shipping are less likely to file a claim with PayPal and cause Bob losses.

I sell on eBay too. I can relate.
I do NOT sell internationally.
some folks from out of country do inquire directly about certain items and if they can agree to my terms and follow simple directions, I end auction early with no winner and sell direct.

not calling anyone here riff-raff.
not saying that someone was treated less humanely than I was. but I spoke with Bob with the same respect I expected and we had quite a long friendly conversation.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I too have dealt with Bob and he has always combined shipping and shipped at fair prices for me, his prices may be a bit high but I trust him and that's worth something to me. I have over 1200 feedbacks on eBay, about 50/50 as buyer and seller, 100% positive. I have shipped all over the world, but I have stooped shipping Internationally due to the risk many have spoken of here. In all my dealings outside the US, including Turkey, Germany, Italy, France, UK, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, Mexico and others the ONLY place I have ever had a problem with is Canada. I shipped a batch of cars to a guy in Canada, when you could not track, and four weeks after I shipped he filed a claim of not receiving them, and my hands were tied as I could not track the items so I refunded him the money. SIX WEEKS after I shipped them Canada Post managed to deliver them and fortunately the guy was very honest and re-paid me the money I had refunded him. I have routinely shipped items to Australia that get delivered quicker than items I shipped to Canada, and whenever I purchase from Canada it takes forever to get here. About three months ago I purchased two cars on the same Sunday, one from Germany, one from Vancouver. Both indicated shipped on Monday, I got the car from Germany over a week earlier than the one from Vancouver. The reason no one wants to ship to Canada is two-fold: risk of getting scammed and your postal service sucks.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> I had the opportunity and honor to visit Bob Malta at his store and warehouse a little over a year ago. I asked him straight up why such high prices and high shipping prices. he was totally honest and not insulted.
> it boils down to protecting himself from PayPal claims when buyer gets item and gets refund, through PayPal, which Bob has to pay.
> he told me the same things he told Michael, that I should shop directly on his site rather than eBay. I have bought thousands of 4 gear parts from him on eBay before I met him and always found multiple purchases to be combined for shipping purposes.
> he also ALWAYS includes bonuses on the largest to smallest order/purchase.
> ...


You forgot 2 add, that Bob's stuff is in minty condition (unless he notes otherwise on the item) & his descriptions of condition is truthful ....
condition alone, brings a little bit more $$ in 4 a business ;-)

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

asennafan, I saw a documentary on the U.S. Postal system that actually makes ours look good in comparison. One third of the workers are strung out on drugs on a daily basis; another third are illiterate; and the rest don't bother to show up for work half the time. This is why it loses Billions of dollars each year ! Buying slot cars and fine dining by snobs isn't a very good analogy. Your little love in for ole' BOB actually brought tears to my eyes; ....NAH ! He's still a money grubbing jerk ! " MINTY " just means used that your trying to pass off as NEW; which attests to this guy's honesty. A guy that wants to keep out the " riff-raff ". You seem to be overly eager to defend a guy whose sole purpose in life is to rip people off !


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Did you contact Bob through his website. http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=SCC Or just through Ebay? 

On a side note your description of Canadians 
"Most of the people are either drug addicts or alcoholics or brain dead." 
Does this not include Canadian postal workers?


----------



## Benracin' (Apr 23, 2007)

A/GS, if you are so unhappy with the shipping charges from the US why don't you just buy from companies in Canada? Oh yeah, you hate Canada, but have no problem bashing businesses in the states. Sounds to me that you won't be happy no matter what.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

When a business deserves to be bashed I do so; unlike some who admit his prices are higher and he charges more for shipping. Then praise him like he's some Christ returned off the cross; " I had the honor to meet him ". Get a grip on reality ! Then turn around and insinuate that I'm " riff-raff ". It doesn't matter how I contacted him; he behaved like the jerk he is. He's some old fart that sells slot cars at over inflated prices, not Gandhi ! I buy from sellers that want your business; not some elitist that acts like a petty crook. You want to buy from this bum knock yourselves out.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

troll alert


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

First " riff-raff ", then " troll " ; is that the best you've got ?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

A/GS said:


> First " riff-raff ", then " troll " ; is that the best you've got ?


well... since yer asking... I vote for boring.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Is this like some kind of cult or something; that requires a blood sacrifice ? Are you like all clones of the same guy or what ? You all act like the same person; there's no individuality present. One says something and the rest agree without hesitation. It's bloody weird that's for sure !


----------

